# lets see your snake bites



## Pythons Rule (Sep 11, 2007)

COME ON PEOPLE SHOW UP!!!

SHOW OFF THOSE BITES, BLOOD EVEN BETTER.

Who has the worst wahahaha.

and the colpret that did it lol

sorry none from me.

cheers Jody


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 11, 2007)

i asked about this when i first joined moosey had quite a few awsome pics with alota blood.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 11, 2007)

oh yeah I just don't like brousing around for hours ya know I think it be cool for a forum just on bite thats all.
cheers for that though


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 11, 2007)

I've taken heaps of bites:shock: latley but you will need to wait another 8-10 months before things get realy nasty:cry:


----------



## The-Guy (Sep 11, 2007)

only once has a bite drawn blood, and even then it was only a few spots down my finger, maybe i need a bigger snake


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...oplog_searchinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=bite


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 11, 2007)

that link didn't work


----------



## Brettix (Sep 11, 2007)

Only been bitten 1 time by my 7ft diamond,didn't think to grab the camera.
It wasn't much.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh I show these all the time. I think I've because too sooky these days and want my blood to stay on the inside of me :lol: these shots are in order of events


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 11, 2007)

hahahaha i knew moosey would come thru for us !


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 11, 2007)

YES thats what I want to see lol a good old story telling hahaha great pick too.

Anyone else got pics to show.

cheers Moose for your tribute 
Jody


----------



## koubee (Sep 13, 2007)

my daughter got a nice bite last night....................very close to her eye.



She wiped the blood away before i could get the camera, it's only small but it has bruised up nicely today.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 13, 2007)

really close to her eye. That could have been a little messy.


----------



## Niomi (Sep 13, 2007)

Geez that would have scared her! Did she cry or was she too shocked?


----------



## ozianimals (Sep 13, 2007)

Now thats a close one....being tagged around the eye area is my only issue when handling snakes....Nice shot though.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 13, 2007)

shes sooo tiny !

omg ! ouch


----------



## fuegan13 (Sep 13, 2007)

ozianimals said:


> Now thats a close one....being tagged around the eye area is my only issue when handling snakes....Nice shot though.


 
being tagged around the groin would be a bit of an issue .... haha


----------



## PremierPythons (Sep 13, 2007)

Have posted this before but thought this thread was right for it as well....


----------



## koubee (Sep 13, 2007)

It was so quick and totally unexpected. The snake usually is really good.
She was slightly upset but it was more the shock of it.
She said it didn't hurt.


----------



## Niomi (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats good  Is she still happy to hold them? Totally unrelated but i had a cat sink its claws into my face once and fricken hurt alot!!!


----------



## koubee (Sep 13, 2007)

kimba83 said:


> shes sooo tiny !
> 
> omg ! ouch



She's 8 and a tough little bugger at that too.:lol:


----------



## koubee (Sep 13, 2007)

Niomi said:


> Thats good  Is she still happy to hold them? Totally unrelated but i had a cat sink its claws into my face once and fricken hurt alot!!!



She still loves them, she knows that bites are a part of keeping snakes.
She's a hell of a lot braver than me.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 13, 2007)

lol koubee she takes after her mummy


----------



## snake man (Sep 13, 2007)

*bites*

i got tagged on the wrist when i first got my 7ft diamond home it broke it toth of write in my wrist


----------



## sockbat (Sep 13, 2007)

Some awsome tags. Koubee glad your girls ok , wish my girl was like yours my girl's scared wittless of snakes an wont let me get one still trying to bring her round.Dont think i'll show her this thread but on the plus side my oldest boy thinks they're cool.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Sep 13, 2007)

I know I've posted this pic before but here is my gorgeous little Chokko the 10foot long spotted python thinking he can eat me hehe!!!!







And here's the after affects of my "adorable" placid jungle having lunch...... ..... on ME again!!!





Cheers,
Mell


----------



## bitey (Sep 13, 2007)

10 foot wow


----------



## mrsshep77 (Sep 13, 2007)

He only thinks he's 10 foot tall and bullet proof.... :lol:


----------



## bitey (Sep 13, 2007)

lol dont they all


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Nice shot*



ozianimals said:


> Now thats a close one....being tagged around the eye area is my only issue when handling snakes....Nice shot though.



Nice shot for who????The camera person or the snake:lol:


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Old pics*

These are old pics. If I can get some new ones (pics or bites) I'll post them too.

I think I posted the wrong pics....half asleep at work.


----------



## jay76 (Sep 13, 2007)

this is gold&black getting bitten by my 7 foot coastal LMAO


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Here*

Try this


----------



## Romance (Sep 13, 2007)

A mate at snakes downunder took a bite to the face from a 3m scrubby named rocky. It was pretty nasty - got teeth up his nose, in his lip and everything. That was b4 i started but. got no pics of that one


----------



## Chimera (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't have any photos but I've been bitten by my 5' Bredl and several times from my 6' Diamond male and a couple of times from my female diamond (about 6' as well). The worst bite (nearly on par for blood and far more painful) was just received when I stupidly tried to hand my bluey a woodie that I was holding by the leg.... He overshot and got my thumb.

I think most people that have been bitten by blueys will attest that they are surprisingly painful


----------



## Colin (Sep 13, 2007)

Chimera said:


> I The worst bite (nearly on par for blood and far more painful) was just received when I stupidly tried to hand my bluey a woodie that I was holding by the leg.... He overshot and got my thumb.
> 
> I think most people that have been bitten by blueys will attest that they are surprisingly painful



:lol: ha ha hilarious but so true  when I used to have a bluey years ago I still remember the damn thing grabbing my whole thumb and just wouldn't let go for ages and kept chewing on it as well. It was like a pitbull with lockjaw and must have hung on for 10 minutes easy

I'd rather get bitten by a jungle any day that a bluey


----------



## Colin (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't suppose anyone has Reptiles Magazine (maybe) Aug - Sept 1991 issue on Reticulated Pythons? Theres a pic of Dave Barker with the worst bite I have ever seen bar none. He was hand shedding this 19 foot retic youngster when it spooked and bit him on the inside of his thigh (he had shorts on). the bite radius was the size of a basketball and he had to be rushed to hospital emergency for stitches to stop the blood. The whole area was bruised black and yellow and looked like he was attacked by a shark. 

His comment was that the bite was so quick that it only just nipped him for a second and he never even felt it at the time it was so quick , and he hated to think what it would have been like if it had of locked on and coiled :shock:


I have the mag at home but don't have a scanner at work to copy pic from magazine and upload  Its an awesome bite that kinda puts you off even dreaming about owning a retic.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 14, 2007)

haha keep the good pics rollen !


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 14, 2007)

i got smashed in the face by a 7ft waterpython
didnt get a pic though spewin


----------



## Hetty (Sep 14, 2007)

Oooh, I got bitten last night, my little boy thought my thumb was a rat.

Check out the blood!  (on my thumb!)


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 14, 2007)

bitey said:


> 10 foot wow



She must have really BIG HANDS :shock:


----------



## gold&black... (Sep 14, 2007)

jarrod wilcox said:


> this is gold&black getting bitten by my 7 foot coastal LMAO



Lol, Jarrod, was hoping u wont post that pick:lol::lol:... I did do a good job though.... Still waiting for u to send me those pic's u took..... cheers


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 14, 2007)

lol what great pics lol cheers and Blood wahahaha lol please keep them coming 
cheers Jody


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 15, 2007)

I got tagged on the forehead at the vets today my 7-8 foot diamond.
She gave me no warning and apparently objected to being given an ultrasound. 
No pics as the vet didn't have a camera (first thing i asked for)but i have two nice puncture wounds, some little ones and some drag marks 
Love at first bite (well first bite from her anyway).


----------



## Midol (Sep 15, 2007)

Pitbulls don't have lockjaw, its a myth (there are plenty of dogs with stronger jaws than a pitbulls) but anyway, I had a bluey latch onto my ear once. I didn't appreciate that at all.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh yay I got something to look forward to when I get a snake lol
Please tell me it doen't hurt as much as it does from a cockatoo bite.?
Do you have to get any treatment for a bite?


----------



## stary boy (Sep 15, 2007)

i got eaten a few weeks back by my 1m BHP, she swallowed my whole thumb and half my palm before i could get her off... everytime i attempted to remove her she bit down harder lol was so funny and hurty at the same time lol

only got photos on my phone though sorry


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 15, 2007)

Trouble said:


> Please tell me it doen't hurt as much as it does from a cockatoo bite.?
> Do you have to get any treatment for a bite?


 
Doesn't hurt (suppose it depends where it gets you) it's over before you realise you've been bitten.
A cockatoo bite hurts ALOT more (even a cockatiel does).
Treatment? Maybe a photo and some dettol


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Pics*



GSXR_Boy said:


> I got tagged on the forehead at the vets today my 7-8 foot diamond.
> She gave me no warning and apparently objected to being given an ultrasound.
> No pics as the vet didn't have a camera (first thing i asked for)but i have two nice puncture wounds, some little ones and some drag marks
> Love at first bite (well first bite from her anyway).



Soory mate but........pics or it did not happen:lol:


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 16, 2007)

haha ive read sooo many times snake bites dont hurt as much as like a cockatoo bite.. and ive gotta say ive had my fair share of those.. and cockatiels .. even budgies could neva get the buggers to just sit on my finger they always bite.

so i guess its something to look foward to.. but im guessing as long as it dosnt bite and latch on ill prolly just be a girl and sook it off


----------



## skunk (Sep 16, 2007)

olive bite. my hand isnt the same anymore. must have some tissue damage internally as its still swallon compared to my other hand.:cry::cry:


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 16, 2007)

skunk said:


> olive bite. my hand isnt the same anymore. must have some tissue damage internally as its still swallon compared to my other hand.:cry::cry:


 

cound slike it could be infected, did you give it a good scrub afterwards? if it has been a day or 2 and it is red and swallon i'd suggest you go to the doctor as you dont want an abscess to build up.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 16, 2007)

fark kk that one looks nasty!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 16, 2007)

nothing major, just a love bite from my male bredli that has a severe attitude problem! Hes about 5ft.....


----------



## PigFeet (Sep 16, 2007)

*my neighbour met my 8.5foot coastal*

my neighbourgot a love bite from my coastal, he didnt even flinch!


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Blood*

Plenty of good pics. As long as there is sufficient blood in the pic it all counts. No good people saying I got tagged but sorry no pic (did'nt have a camera).:lol: You have snakes - you will get bitten - you should have a camera (if not to take tag pics at least to record your snakes change as it grows)


----------



## cris (Sep 16, 2007)

koubee said:


> my daughter got a nice bite last night....................very close to her eye.
> 
> 
> 
> She wiped the blood away before i could get the camera, it's only small but it has bruised up nicely today.



:shock: i hope you all learnt a lesson from that, imagine how bad you would feel if your daughter lost her sight


----------



## selfcontrol (Sep 16, 2007)

Down the hatch the finger goes and she wears it so well


----------



## Happy Days (Sep 16, 2007)

Check this one out


----------



## Sammccarthy (Sep 16, 2007)

my lacey bit my mate i know its not a snake but thought
i would show it anyway.

sam


----------



## skunk (Sep 16, 2007)

Helikaon, its been ages now since the bite. n its heald up but where she bit me, is still swallown lol..it feels fine but jsut doesnt look like the other hand. 
come to think of it, there is a lil bump inside. maybe i should get it checked out lol.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 16, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> Soory mate but........pics or it did not happen:lol:


 
Okay i'll try to get pics of it at work tomorrow, although now it just looks like some scratches with a yellow bruise around it


----------



## cris (Sep 16, 2007)

Sammccarthy said:


> my lacey bit my mate i know its not a snake but thought
> i would show it anyway.
> 
> sam



how big was the lacey and what sort of bite?


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 16, 2007)

haha some great photo's there. lol @ gold&black getting bitten @ jarrod's... gold.
haven't been really "bitten yet" mor just warning strikes. will make sure I grab the camera when I do though


----------



## Happy Days (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice pics ive got a comp if u wanna show off some narly ones


----------



## koubee (Sep 16, 2007)

cris said:


> :shock: i hope you all learnt a lesson from that, imagine how bad you would feel if your daughter lost her sight




Certainly have Cris, it happened so fast and it was one of those freaky accidents.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 16, 2007)

skunk said:


> Helikaon, its been ages now since the bite. n its heald up but where she bit me, is still swallown lol..it feels fine but jsut doesnt look like the other hand.
> come to think of it, there is a lil bump inside. maybe i should get it checked out lol.


Could have an abscess from a tooth stuck in there?


----------



## Sammccarthy (Sep 16, 2007)

cris said:


> how big was the lacey and what sort of bite?



1.3m bite and i had to use two pairs of pointy nose pliers to get it off.

sam.


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 16, 2007)

selfcontrol said:


> Down the hatch the finger goes and she wears it so well


 
lol that first pic is great


----------



## coluberconstricter (Sep 16, 2007)

anyone know if a diamond a bredli will really hurt if it bites you and if so, do you need to go you anything to treat or something?


----------



## channi (Sep 16, 2007)

I wanna know the correct method for removal or do they just usually disconnect themselves?


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Sep 16, 2007)

depends .
my diamond will just bite u and then disconnect . but i put warm water over them . not 2 hot tho. other wise it will burn there skin . just warm.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 16, 2007)

more bite pics !!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 16, 2007)

I've got one of the worst snake bite ever (found it on the net). If the owner of this thread doesn't mind, I'll post it. Don't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 16, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I've got one of the worst snake bite ever (found it on the net). If the owner of this thread doesn't mind, I'll post it. Don't want to hijack the thread.


You wouldn't be hijacking the thread by postng a picture of a snake bite... the name of the thread is "let's see your snake bites". Insinuating of course, that the owner of this thread WANTS people to post them! So post away!


----------



## cris (Sep 16, 2007)

Sammccarthy said:


> 1.3m bite and i had to use two pairs of pointy nose pliers to get it off.
> 
> sam.



Ouch, im fairly sure i read that they will let go with vingar or alcohol too.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 16, 2007)

lol i wana see this cool bite.. POST UP


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 16, 2007)

PhilK said:


> You wouldn't be hijacking the thread by postng a picture of a snake bite... the name of the thread is "let's see your snake bites". Insinuating of course, that the owner of this thread WANTS people to post them! So post away!



I just read the site rules and posting the picture might offend the squeamish. I wouldn't like to give a young member nightmares. Sorry, I'll have to refrain  It's not the normal picture of a snake being cut up and revealing a body, it's a pic of a snake actually swallowing someone. Might not be a good pic to post on a family friendly site...


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 16, 2007)

hehe heres a few ull see if u google 










thats once he got the bugger off LOL

LOL cant go past this fella 






again : just was good for a laugh.. and the blood.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 16, 2007)

I remember watching a documentary about snakes, particularly snakes in India and they had a group of students practicing handling snakes in preparation of handling vens and I saw a young lady get tagged on the face by a rat snake (I think). Got her quite good...


----------



## sockbat (Sep 16, 2007)

kimba83 said:


> hehe heres a few ull see if u google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Dam the top two look sooo painful. What the snake do shake?


----------



## Aslan (Sep 16, 2007)

kimba83 said:


>


 
They say a picture is worth a thousand words - I bet that guy didn't say a thousand - more like one....starting with a capital 'F'...


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 16, 2007)

One from a male carpet. More a shock as I thought I had him in enough of a headlock that he couldn't get me while I was cleaning his cage - the ungrateful little...

But forget snake bites!!! I grabbed an escaped cockatiel at work today and it grabbed my finger and ground its beak in (as I was running through the store screaming at customers to move That hurt ten times more


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 16, 2007)

it didnt say what sorta snake it was.. just had a b4 and after looks bloody nasty id say it bite and shaked tho.


----------



## sockbat (Sep 16, 2007)

Serpant_Lady said:


> One from a male carpet. More a shock as I thought I had him in enough of a headlock that he couldn't get me while I was cleaning his cage - the ungrateful little...
> 
> But forget snake bites!!! I grabbed an escaped cockatiel at work today and it grabbed my finger and ground its beak in (as I was running through the store screaming at customers to move That hurt ten times more


 

i know what you mean i was moving house and had move my cockatiel into a travel cage he didnt like that idea he bit me so hard i had a chunk missing from my finger for two weeks


----------



## Aslan (Sep 16, 2007)

Not a snake, and an oldish picture I have posted a few times...

...unfortunately there was not enough blood to capture with a camera


----------



## sockbat (Sep 16, 2007)

Aslan said:


> Not a snake, and an oldish picture I have posted a few times...
> 
> ...unfortunately there was not enough blood to capture with a camera


 

Aaaahhh he's sooo cute dosen't look like he'd hurt a fly:lol::lol:


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 16, 2007)

The luxury of keeping MD's is that I'm completely bloody injury free - but now i want to be bitten - i feel all left out..


----------



## Aslan (Sep 16, 2007)

It wasn't particularly painful, but as you can see - after 10mins of shaking his head trying to remove a chunk of flesh - it becomes a bit uncomfortable and the redness spreads 

...I swear, the only time he would take a break from trying to take a chunk with him was when he would try and gnaw his teeth in further!


----------



## sockbat (Sep 16, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> The luxury of keeping MD's is that I'm completely bloody injury free - but now i want to be bitten - i feel all left out..


 
i'm with you got tag by my baby beardi but no blood *i want blood*:evil: so i can post pics


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 16, 2007)

lol beardies dont really draw blood..


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 16, 2007)

Hope this works, glad the glass was in between us.. :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry about the quality, it was recorded using the video function on my digi.


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 16, 2007)

And here is an actual bite, blood included.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 16, 2007)

lol and that there is what scares me about BHP;s


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 17, 2007)

haha MrBredli nice video mate.

that snake was all like "ROOOAAOAORRRR!!!!!"


----------



## sockbat (Sep 17, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> haha MrBredli nice video mate.
> 
> that snake was all like "ROOOAAOAORRRR!!!!!"


 

dude your funny:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope that pic of MrBredlis hand is not a consequence of the BHP shown. I own her now and hope she doesn't tag me like that


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 17, 2007)

lmfao !

ud be hopeing not thats a hugeeee bite.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 17, 2007)

kimba83 said:


> lol beardies dont really draw blood..


 
Mine has  :lol:

She bit me by accident and damn did it hurt. In fact it was three or four weeks ago and I can still see a mark on my finger where it happened.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 17, 2007)

I must admit, she struck at me yesterday, but I just thought she was a bit upset about the plane flight the day before and because I had a rat in my hand  Looks like I'll have to be a bit careful. Never been bitten by a BHP - may have to let her nip me to see what it feels like .... NOT


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 17, 2007)

i think Lokis forgotten how to bite,....nice pics though!!


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 17, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I hope that pic of MrBredlis hand is not a consequence of the BHP shown. I own her now and hope she doesn't tag me like that



You're in luck mate, neither ever had the fortune of tasting my blood. That little love bite was from a cranky bredli. :lol:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 17, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> You're in luck mate, neither ever had the fortune of tasting my blood. That little love bite was from a cranky bredli. :lol:



Good to see. I've got a couple of womas that used to strike at me whenever I put my hand in their enclosures. Fiesty little things  They would strike but hit with their mouths closed - kind of like a headbutt. Do BHP's do the same or do they grab hold?


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 17, 2007)

I found they would do the same thing (mouth closed) and they wouldn't put any real effort into their strikes. Once they know food is on the cards it is a very different story though.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 17, 2007)

aww miss B

lol but when a baby beardie bites.. its soo cute


----------



## britbulz (Sep 17, 2007)

:shock: Thanks guys, I'm scared now,(lol) I have just picked up a bhp and I have a bredli and diamonds. All babies though so I hope I don't get bitten. Is there anything I should do to make sure that doen't happen?:| My little boy has been bitten on the face and hand continuous by a spotted x childrens and I don't want him to be bitten by the bigger ones.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 18, 2007)

This was a little lovers tiff with me and my male scrubby, I was only trying to remove some retained slough from him.......and thats the thanks you get.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 18, 2007)

lol and the winner of the blood round !


----------



## sharpy (Sep 19, 2007)

*bite*

Water python bite as i walked past him when he was out sunbaking and ready for a feed.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 19, 2007)

*No way*



sharpy said:


> Water python bite as i walked past him when he was out sunbaking and ready for a feed.



There is no way that is a water pythons bite as there is no way that any animal would bite those feet:lol:


----------



## Franco (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's one I got a while back from my Diamond.

Cheers

Franco


----------



## sharpy (Sep 19, 2007)

*whats wrong?*



shamous1 said:


> There is no way that is a water pythons bite as there is no way that any animal would bite those feet:lol:



He bite me i didnt say he hanged on. LOL


----------



## sockbat (Sep 19, 2007)

hugsta said:


> This was a little lovers tiff with me and my male scrubby, I was only trying to remove some retained slough from him.......and thats the thanks you get.


 

:shock:dam that looks really painful


----------



## Happy Days (Sep 19, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I just read the site rules and posting the picture might offend the squeamish. I wouldn't like to give a young member nightmares. Sorry, I'll have to refrain  It's not the normal picture of a snake being cut up and revealing a body, it's a pic of a snake actually swallowing someone. Might not be a good pic to post on a family friendly site...



Can u tell us the website


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy Days said:


> Can u tell us the website


If you go to Goggle and type in python eating man all will be revealed.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 22, 2007)

PhilK said:


> You wouldn't be hijacking the thread by postng a picture of a snake bite... the name of the thread is "let's see your snake bites". Insinuating of course, that the owner of this thread WANTS people to post them! So post away!



so very true lol but if you have great bloody monitor or any other bites please feel the need to post away lol. so proud of this thread of mine


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 22, 2007)

I haven't been bitten for a wile now but not looking forward to when my 8.7foot Female Cape yorks gets me with her head size almost got me the other day but I jumped out of the way pretty quickly thank god lol. never been bitten by my BHP's so far does it hurt?


----------

